# A bit naughty!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A US army platoon was marching north of Fallujah when they came upon an Iraqi insurgent, badly injured and unconscious on the left-hand side of the road.

On the right-hand side was a British soldier in a similar, but less serious state. The Brit was conscious and alert. As first aid was given to both men, the platoon leader asked the injured soldier what had happened.

The soldier reported: "I was recce-ing the highway here when suddenly, coming towards me from the south was a heavily-armed insurgent. We saw each other and both took cover in the ditches along the road.

"I yelled to him that Saddam Hussein was a miserable, lowlife scumbag who'd got what he deserved. The insurgent yelled back that Gordon Brown is a fat, useless, lying, one-eyed porridge ***. And furthermore, Lord Mandelson is a pillow-biting gay bastard!

"So I said that Osama Bin Laden dresses and ponces about like a frigid, hatchet-faced lesbian.

He retaliated by saying that so does Harriet Harman.








"And, there we were - in the middle of the road - shaking hands, when a bus hit us."


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: Well i didn`t know that.

Dave p


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

My type of humour.

Patman


----------

